# Lab Results - Please Help - T3 Uptake



## famousamos (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Back in January I was going through a very stressful time in my life and it manifested in some weird physical ways. I did not feel like myself and my overall sense of positive well-being was gone. I took a test for TSH and it was below the normal range.

I had a follow up test on March 21st and here are the results:

TSH - *2.040* (.450 - 4.5)
T4 (Thyroxine) - *5.9 * (4.5 - 12.0)
T3 Uptake - 39% (24 - 39) ***Is this high? If so, what does that mean?***
Free Thyroxine Index - 2.9 (1.2 - 4.9)

I think these results are OK, but can anyone tell me for sure?

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

famousamos said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Back in January I was going through a very stressful time in my life and it manifested in some weird physical ways. I did not feel like myself and my overall sense of positive well-being was gone. I took a test for TSH and it was below the normal range.
> 
> ...












High T3 uptake could indicate hyperthyroid.

T3 Resin Uptake (hyper if high)
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm

Suggesting some tests for you to have.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Here is info on why the FREES are important instead of the Totals!
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm


----------



## famousamos (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks, Andros. Those links were very helpful!

My question is, my T3 uptake is still within range and all the other numbers are middle range. The labs did not say that there was anything remarkable about these results.

Any thoughts?


----------



## famousamos (Mar 30, 2012)

Let me also note that I took a test in February, 2012 and here were my results:

TSH - 0.86 mu/L (0.40 - 3.50)
Free T4 - 12.7 pmo/L (9.0 - 19)
Free T3 - 4.0 pmol/L (2.6 - 6.0)

This was during my big anxiety period from Jan to Feb 2012 and all of these numbers are within range also.

In light of this first test in Feb and my second test in March (the OP test), I seem to be OK.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

famousamos said:


> Let me also note that I took a test in February, 2012 and here were my results:
> 
> TSH - 0.86 mu/L (0.40 - 3.50)
> Free T4 - 12.7 pmo/L (9.0 - 19)
> ...


14 would be mid range on your FT-4 so based on your levels you are low.

4.3 is mid range for the FT-3 again you are below 1/2 range.

Most people feel best at 1/2 to 3/4 range.

What types of physical symptoms are you experiencing?


----------



## famousamos (Mar 30, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> 14 would be mid range on your FT-4 so based on your levels you are low.
> 
> 4.3 is mid range for the FT-3 again you are below 1/2 range.
> 
> ...


Hi Lovlkn! Thanks for the reply. The results you commented on above were my FIRST test in early Feb. 2012.

My OP showed my FOLLOW UP test from March 21st, 2012, and here are the results below (again):

TSH - 2.040 (.450 - 4.5)
T4 (Thyroxine) - 5.9 (4.5 - 12.0)
T3 Uptake - 39% (24 - 39) **Is this high? If so, what does that mean?**
Free Thyroxine Index - 2.9 (1.2 - 4.9)

Based on the FOLLOW UP test, things have improved.

To answer you question, I feel great! I had the first test done because in February I was preparing to move back to the U.S. from Australia, leaving behind my friends/family, my business, and my fiance (who's moving to America). So, a BIG change that caused me some pretty crazy anxiety, subconsciously, that saw a lack of good sleep, increased irritability, and a slight drop in libido.

I also came off a cycle of OTC testosterone boosters, that I will NEVER take again. These were not anabolic steriods, but it did mess with my hormones. As you can see, the numbers improved from the Feb test to the March test.

My GP told me to take a follow up test in late March to mid April to "keep an eye on it, for possible hyperthyroidism," but he was pretty confident I didn't have it, and it was just my anxiety and stress that threw the numbers out of whack a bit.

What are your thoughts based on this information?

Thanks!


----------

